# Tchai Fucking Kovski



## zakcattack (Jul 28, 2007)

I am 18, I am not a weird 60 year old man with a wooden tobacco pipe who enjoys listening to classical music. I love the beatles, nirvana, rage against the machine. All I am saying is that you should dl 

1812 Overture by Tchaikovski

Amazingly amazing to listen to high. I swear my life to it, good classical music is the best- bar none- music to trip off.


----------



## Wavels (Jul 30, 2007)

zakcattack said:


> 1812 Overture by Tchaikovski
> Amazingly amazing to listen to high. I swear my life to it, good classical music is the best- bar none- music to trip off.



That is arguably true with the possible exception of certain jazz masterpieces...

Some other amazing works to check out for trip-ability:

Mozart---Eine kleine Nachtmusik
Barber---Adagio for strings
Beethoven---5th and 9th symphonies
Orff---Carmina Burana
Mussorgsky---A night on Bald Mountain, Pictures at an Exhibition
Berlioz---Symphonie fantastique
Ravel---Bolero..


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 30, 2007)

Good stuff you guys have going on there. I'm just getting into some jazz, I either like it or hate it. It's a tough genre for me to get at times but the stuff I like is great. Any reccomendations? There is so much too choose from


----------



## trailer park guy (Jul 30, 2007)

If you like the classical stuff and want to watch a good movie, check out "Brassed Off"
Turn on the surround and crank it up when they start the William Tell Overture. 
If that doesn't move you, you're made of stone


----------



## Wavels (Jul 30, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Good stuff you guys have going on there. I'm just getting into some jazz, I either like it or hate it. It's a tough genre for me to get at times but the stuff I like is great. Any reccomendations? There is so much too choose from


If you let me know what you have heard and liked in your jazz forays, I will be more than happy to compile a list of stuff for your exploration....


----------



## trailer park guy (Jul 30, 2007)

Take Five
YouTube - Take Five Brubeck Dave Quartet 1961

A little mellow jazz from Dave Brubeck.

Or how about a little Mingus.
YouTube - "Mingus Ah Um"


----------



## Wavels (Jul 30, 2007)

Those are nice picks, trailer!....Mingus gives me goose bumps ....Haitian Fight Song... Holy Nelly!!!!!.....Hypnotic! 

How does a "trailer park guy" get to know about classical and jazz music????


----------



## trailer park guy (Jul 30, 2007)

You never know what you mind find in the trailer park 
One of these days I may even get a double wide!!!
But I grew up listening to the doors and pink floyd with my Brother, Bill Monroe and Merle Haggard with my Dad, and when I went Grannies, l'd listen to jazz and watch Lawerence Welk with her.
I just love good music. 
I had noticed your avatar just a few days ago, Real Cool. I'm also a big fan of Coltrane and Bird.


----------



## trailer park guy (Jul 30, 2007)

I also forgot to mention the musical genius, MR. Frank Zappa.
Nice quote by the way


----------



## zakcattack (Jul 30, 2007)

Flight of the Valkyries by Wagner is also a personal favorite.


----------



## Wavels (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cool trailer....music is THE best!!!!

Mr. Frank Zappa should be labeled the "Gateway Musician"!!!
In my case, he led me to explore the incredible realms of jazz and classical genius.

And you are most astute in your observation of the genius of Zappa!!!
He actually made a living mocking "pop" music and culture, but he left a body of work which will outlive those of most of his contemporaries!
His genius was simply dazzling, and the more I listen to him, the greater my appreciation grows!


----------



## trailer park guy (Jul 30, 2007)

A lot of people really don't get Zappa but I truly believe a two hundred years from now he'll be remembered like Mozart. Some genius is never appreaciated in its time.
I wish I had talent but I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket. I was sent to the Nuns to learn guitar and violin when I was six and that scared me off learning music for good. I think the main problem is that I'm left handed and they would only teach me right handed. Could you imagine a music teacher beating a kids hands nowadys?


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

villa lobos and francisco tarrega! love those guys..also astor piazolla. im checking out tchaikovski....


----------

